# Pretty Surf @ SS #5 8/3/2018



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

The water looked GOOOOOOOD this morning. The air clear water in the surf is is gone and has been replaced with that trout green color we all love. With the incoming tide, the major solunar activity, and the weather moving through this weekend I thought I should soak some croaker on the backside of the first bar and was rewarded. I ended up with 5 trout up to 21" but it took me 2 dozen croaker to get there, not a very good hookup ratio if you ask me. Before I left I gave the trusty NSCH Top Dog Jr. a try and had a 24" surf monster smack it clean out of the water. I took my 6 trout and headed back to office before 8am.


----------



## tealslayer (Aug 16, 2007)

Great job!! Ainâ€™t nothing like it


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

Noice!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Now that's the way to start the day!


----------

